# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  فساتين زفاف من نيفيل -  2012 ..

## دموع الغصون

اطلق بيت الأزياء البريطاني نيفيل Neville مجموعته الجديدة 2012 ..

حيث المجموعة تتميز بالاناقة ..
حيث التطريز مميز يعطى جاذبية للموديلات مع الاستعانة بالدانتيل فى كثير من الموديلات ..

والموديلات جاءت بتصميمات بسيطة ناعمة تشبة ازياء الاميرات من القرون الماضية ..

.
.




























فساتين زفاف 2013

----------


## مادلين

يسلموووو دموع كتير حلوين

----------


## (dodo)

حلويييييييين دموع يسلمو كلك زوق

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هم كلهم حلوين وزوئك كتير حلو 
بس هاد احلى واحد

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات صبايا على المرور 
الوردة زوئك حلو فعلا الموديل كتير غريب وحلو

----------


## اليتيم العماني

كم من حواء تحلم بهذا الفستان , وحق لها ذلك .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
دائما تتوج أحلام حواء بالأبيض 
مشكور على المرور الجميل 
*

----------

